# Lens power for outdoors



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Jerry,

You are doing a great job with the JOAD program! Everyone at Tuscarora is very proud of you guys.

The problem with using lens is that everyone has different eyes. For some the 7X would be too strong and someone else might not be able to see the target with a 7X and no clarifier.

Another complication is that if the magnification is significantly greater, the archer will see more movement through the scope. Their actual movement may not have changed at all but they see more and the natural reaction is to attempt to engage more muscle to hold steadier. Of course this leads to more actual movement and often to drive by shooting and a case of TP. (personal experience speaking here)

I'm sure that some of the members have extra lens laying around that the JOAD group could use to figure out the best setup for each of them. I have 2 or 3 in the 1 3/8" diameter. I bet Wes & Ray have a few too.

Let me know,
Allen


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I use a 4X for the reasons that Aread stated. A 7X for me just jumps around too much.


----------

